# [gel.] emerge --sync - langer Prozess auf Notebook

## ManfredB

Hallo zusammen!

Folgende Beobachtung habe ich bisher gemacht:

Auf meinem PC dauert emerge --sync --quiet ein paar Sekunden,

auf dem Notebook dagegen zwischen 4 und 7 Minuten.

Dort habe ich gestern einmal genauer hingeschaut, was emerge --sync da alles macht.

Wenn ich das richtig verstehe, werden die heruntergeladenen Informationen in ein /tmp-Verzeichnis verlegt,

das über /var/db/repos/gentoo liegt. Doch was da genau passiert, konnte ich nicht herausfinden.

Am Ende des rsync-Prozesses taucht kurz -rm auf, das heisst, dieses /tmp-Verzeichnis wird gelöscht.

Doch was hat emerge da genau gemacht?

Ich vermute: ein Vergleich zwischen /tmp und /var/db/repos/gentoo oder sogar Aktualisierung der Verzeichnisse.

In welcher Datei wird das Ergebnis gespeichert?

Meine Idee - die mir heute morgen gekommen ist - geht dahin: ob ich nicht diese aktualisierte Datei

vom PC auf das Notebook übernehmen könnte, um mir diesen langen Prozess zu ersparen.

Frage ist nur, ob ich das richtig einschätze oder mir "nur" etwas wünsche, was sich nicht realisieren lässt.

Hat jemand in diesem emerge-Prozess genaueren Einblick und kann mir da weiterhelfen?

Danke im voraus.

Gruß

ManfredLast edited by ManfredB on Sat May 23, 2020 3:49 am; edited 2 times in total

----------

## franzf

Lass mich raten:

PC hat ne SSD, Laptop ne HDD?

Ansonsten kann es auch an nem langsamen sync-mirror liegen.

Oder an Unterschieden in der config.

----------

## ManfredB

Genau:

Notebook HDD

PC SSD

Hier die Mirrors:

GENTOO_MIRRORS="ftp://ftp-stud.hs-esslingen.de/pub/Mirrors/gentoo/ ftp://ftp.snt.utwente.nl/pub/os/linux/gentoo"

Es ist mir schon klar: da beide Geräte sehr unterschiedlich sind (nicht nur,

was die Festplatte angeht) ist dieser deutliche Zeit-Unterschied nachvollziehbar.

Außerdem habe ich auf dem PC direkten Kabel-Anschluss (Internet 400 Mbit/s),

auf dem Notebook WLAN über die ConnectBox.

Aber es bleibt die Frage, in welcher Datei das Ergebnis von rsync gespeichert wird.

Vielleicht sollte ich da doch noch einmal genauer hinschauen, denn das interessiert mich erstaunlicherweise sehr.

Gruß

Manfred

----------

## ManfredB

Ich habe inzwischen einmal unter /var/db/repos/gentoo nachgeschaut.

Eben habe ich nämlich ein längeres Update unter gentoo-stable gehabt.

Dort liegt eine Datei namens Manifest und eine names Manifest.files.gz

Beide vom 21. Mai 2020 um 8.39 Uhr.

Wenn ich das richtig einschätze, ist in der Manifest.files.gz das Ergebnis der Repo-Aktualisierung gespeichert.

Das werde ich nun auf dem Notebook einmal nachschauen, wie es dort aussieht,

denn dasselbe Update ist dort heute früh unter gentoo-stable gelaufen.

Gruß

Manfred

----------

## franzf

Das mit dem "tmp" kommt hierher:

https://www.gentoo.org/support/news-items/2018-07-11-portage-sync-allow-hardlinks.html

Wenn du dich in python auskennst kannst du hier sehen, was genau passiert und wo das "rm" herkommt:

https://github.com/gentoo/portage/pull/334/files

Ich würde nicht versuchen, da was rumzukopieren. Am Ende geht was schief und emerge macht nur noch Murks  :Wink: 

Und viele Dateien schreiben muss die arme rostige Harddisk dann immer noch.

Du kannst es mal mit der im news item angesprochenen git-Migration ausprobieren.

Alternativ geht es auch, dass du den tree vom desktop per sshfs/nfs/... auf dem Laptop einbindest.

Dann musst du immer nur den PC syncen und der Laptop bekommt automatisch die Änderungen mit.

Für emerge auf dem Laptop muss dann natürlich der PC an sein und im Netzwerk verfügbar.

----------

## ManfredB

So - meine Vermutung hat sich bestätigt:

Ich habe eben unter gentoo-unstable emerge --sync laufen lassen.

Folgender Prozess läuft da genau ab:

```

emerge --sync

>>> Syncing repository 'gentoo' into '/gam/var/db/repos/gentoo'...

 * Using keys from /usr/share/openpgp-keys/gentoo-release.asc

 * Refreshing keys via WKD ...                                                        [ ok ]

>>> Starting rsync with rsync://[2a01:90:200:10::1a]/gentoo-portage...

Welcome to starling.gentoo.org / rsync.gentoo.org

Server Address : 81.91.253.252, 2a01:90:200:10::1a

Contact Name   : mirror-admin@gentoo.org

Hardware       : 2 x Intel(R) Xeon(R) CPU E5-2470 0 @ 2.30GHz, 3946MB RAM

Sponsor        : Qube Managed Services Limited, Zurich, Switzerland, EU

Please note: common gentoo-netiquette says you should not sync more

than once a day.  Users who abuse the rsync.gentoo.org rotation

may be added to a temporary ban list.

MOTD autogenerated by update-rsync-motd on Thu Apr  4 19:07:17 UTC 2019

receiving incremental file list

timestamp.chk

Number of files: 1 (reg: 1)

Number of created files: 0

Number of deleted files: 0

Number of regular files transferred: 1

Total file size: 32 bytes

Total transferred file size: 32 bytes

Literal data: 32 bytes

Matched data: 0 bytes

File list size: 41

File list generation time: 0.001 seconds

File list transfer time: 0.000 seconds

Total bytes sent: 104

Total bytes received: 132

sent 104 bytes  received 132 bytes  472.00 bytes/sec

total size is 32  speedup is 0.14

Welcome to starling.gentoo.org / rsync.gentoo.org

Server Address : 81.91.253.252, 2a01:90:200:10::1a

Contact Name   : mirror-admin@gentoo.org

Hardware       : 2 x Intel(R) Xeon(R) CPU E5-2470 0 @ 2.30GHz, 3946MB RAM

Sponsor        : Qube Managed Services Limited, Zurich, Switzerland, EU

Please note: common gentoo-netiquette says you should not sync more

than once a day.  Users who abuse the rsync.gentoo.org rotation

may be added to a temporary ban list.

MOTD autogenerated by update-rsync-motd on Thu Apr  4 19:07:17 UTC 2019

receiving incremental file list

Manifest

Manifest.files.gz

app-admin/Manifest.gz

deleting app-admin/mongo-tools/mongo-tools-4.2.2.ebuild

deleting app-admin/mongo-tools/mongo-tools-4.2.1.ebuild

deleting app-admin/mongo-tools/mongo-tools-4.0.14.ebuild

deleting app-admin/mongo-tools/mongo-tools-4.0.13.ebuild

deleting app-admin/mongo-tools/mongo-tools-3.6.16.ebuild

deleting app-admin/mongo-tools/mongo-tools-3.6.14.ebuild

app-admin/kubectx/Manifest

app-admin/kubectx/kubectx-0.9.0.ebuild

app-admin/mongo-tools/Manifest

app-admin/mongo-tools/mongo-tools-4.2.6.ebuild

app-arch/Manifest.gz

app-arch/lxqt-archiver/

app-arch/lxqt-archiver/Manifest

app-arch/lxqt-archiver/lxqt-archiver-0.2.0.ebuild

app-arch/lxqt-archiver/metadata.xml

app-emulation/Manifest.gz

deleting app-emulation/vagrant/vagrant-2.2.9.ebuild

app-emulation/vagrant/Manifest

app-emulation/vagrant/vagrant-2.2.9-r1.ebuild

app-mobilephone/Manifest.gz

app-mobilephone/qtadb/Manifest

app-mobilephone/qtadb/qtadb-0.8.1-r1.ebuild

app-portage/Manifest.gz

app-portage/eix/Manifest

app-portage/eix/eix-0.34.1.ebuild

app-portage/portpeek/Manifest

app-portage/portpeek/portpeek-2.1.29.ebuild

app-text/Manifest.gz

app-text/diffpdf/Manifest

app-text/diffpdf/diffpdf-2.1.3-r2.ebuild

app-text/djview/Manifest

app-text/djview/djview-4.10.6-r1.ebuild

deleting dev-db/mongodb/mongodb-4.2.3.ebuild

deleting dev-db/mongodb/mongodb-4.2.2.ebuild

deleting dev-db/mongodb/mongodb-4.2.1.ebuild

deleting dev-db/mongodb/mongodb-4.0.16.ebuild

deleting dev-db/mongodb/mongodb-4.0.14.ebuild

deleting dev-db/mongodb/mongodb-4.0.13.ebuild

deleting dev-db/mongodb/mongodb-3.6.16.ebuild

deleting dev-db/mongodb/mongodb-3.6.14.ebuild

dev-db/Manifest.gz

dev-db/mongodb/Manifest

dev-db/mongodb/mongodb-4.2.3-r1.ebuild

dev-db/mongodb/mongodb-4.2.6.ebuild

dev-lang/Manifest.gz

dev-lang/erlang/Manifest

dev-lang/erlang/erlang-23.0.1.ebuild

dev-libs/Manifest.gz

dev-libs/capstone/Manifest

dev-libs/capstone/capstone-4.0.2-r1.ebuild

dev-libs/json-c/Manifest

dev-libs/json-c/json-c-0.14-r3.ebuild

dev-libs/kuserfeedback/Manifest

dev-libs/kuserfeedback/kuserfeedback-1.0.0.ebuild

dev-libs/libfilezilla/Manifest

dev-libs/libfilezilla/libfilezilla-0.22.0.ebuild

dev-libs/libksba/Manifest

dev-libs/libksba/libksba-1.4.0.ebuild

dev-libs/libqtxdg/Manifest

dev-libs/libqtxdg/libqtxdg-3.3.1.ebuild

dev-libs/libqtxdg/libqtxdg-3.4.0.ebuild

dev-libs/libqtxdg/libqtxdg-3.5.0.ebuild

dev-lua/Manifest.gz

dev-lua/lutok/Manifest

dev-lua/lutok/lutok-0.4-r2.ebuild

dev-perl/Manifest.gz

dev-perl/Alien-Build/Alien-Build-2.230.0.ebuild

dev-perl/Alien-Build/Manifest

dev-perl/Bio-SamTools/Bio-SamTools-1.430.0-r1.ebuild

dev-perl/Bio-SamTools/Manifest

dev-perl/Bio-SamTools/files/Bio-SamTools-1.430.0-legacy-r1.patch

dev-python/Manifest.gz

dev-python/alembic/Manifest

dev-python/alembic/alembic-1.4.2.ebuild

dev-python/ansi2html/Manifest

dev-python/ansi2html/ansi2html-1.5.2-r1.ebuild

dev-python/cython/Manifest

dev-python/cython/cython-0.29.19.ebuild

dev-python/piexif/Manifest

dev-python/piexif/piexif-1.1.3.ebuild

dev-python/python-xmlsec/Manifest

dev-python/python-xmlsec/python-xmlsec-1.3.7.ebuild

dev-python/toml/Manifest

dev-python/toml/toml-0.10.1.ebuild

dev-python/tox/Manifest

dev-python/tox/tox-3.15.1.ebuild

dev-python/virtualenv/Manifest

dev-python/virtualenv/virtualenv-20.0.21.ebuild

dev-ruby/Manifest.gz

deleting dev-ruby/faker/faker-2.8.1.ebuild

deleting dev-ruby/faker/faker-2.10.2.ebuild

deleting dev-ruby/faker/faker-2.10.0.ebuild

dev-ruby/backports/Manifest

dev-ruby/backports/backports-3.17.2.ebuild

dev-ruby/faker/Manifest

dev-ruby/faker/faker-2.11.0.ebuild

dev-ruby/git/Manifest

deleting dev-ruby/rbpdf/rbpdf-1.20.1-r1.ebuild

deleting dev-ruby/rbpdf/rbpdf-1.20.0-r1.ebuild

deleting dev-ruby/rbpdf/rbpdf-1.19.8-r1.ebuild

dev-ruby/git/git-1.7.0.ebuild

dev-ruby/rbpdf/Manifest

dev-ruby/rbpdf/rbpdf-1.20.1-r2.ebuild

dev-ruby/rubygems/Manifest

dev-ruby/rubygems/rubygems-3.1.3.ebuild

dev-util/Manifest.gz

deleting dev-util/cutter/cutter-1.8.0.ebuild

deleting dev-util/cutter/cutter-1.7.ebuild

deleting dev-util/cutter/cutter-1.7.4.ebuild

deleting dev-util/cutter/cutter-1.6.ebuild

deleting dev-util/cutter/cutter-1.4.ebuild

deleting dev-util/cutter/cutter-1.0.ebuild

deleting dev-util/cutter/files/cutter-1.7.4-python3-config.patch

deleting dev-util/cutter/files/cutter-1.7-python3-config.patch

deleting dev-util/cutter/files/cutter-1.6-python3-config.patch

deleting dev-util/cutter/files/cutter-1.4-python3-config.patch

dev-util/cpptest/Manifest

dev-util/cpptest/cpptest-2.0.0-r1.ebuild

dev-util/cutter/Manifest

deleting dev-util/ply/ply-0_pre20160313.ebuild

dev-util/kdbg/Manifest

dev-util/kdbg/kdbg-3.0.1.ebuild

dev-util/lxqt-build-tools/Manifest

dev-util/lxqt-build-tools/lxqt-build-tools-0.6.0.ebuild

dev-util/lxqt-build-tools/lxqt-build-tools-0.7.0.ebuild

dev-util/ply/Manifest

dev-util/ply/ply-2.1.1.ebuild

dev-util/webhook/

dev-util/webhook/Manifest

dev-util/webhook/metadata.xml

dev-util/webhook/webhook-2.7.0.ebuild

dev-vcs/Manifest.gz

dev-vcs/git/Manifest

dev-vcs/git/git-2.27.0_rc0.ebuild

dev-vcs/rsvndump/Manifest

dev-vcs/rsvndump/rsvndump-0.6-r1.ebuild

dev-vcs/rsvndump/files/

dev-vcs/rsvndump/files/rsvndump-0.6-asciidoc-9.patch

dev-vcs/rsvndump/files/rsvndump-0.6-configure-ar.patch

deleting kde-apps/dolphin/dolphin-19.12.3.ebuild

kde-apps/Manifest.gz

kde-apps/dolphin/Manifest

kde-frameworks/Manifest.gz

deleting kde-frameworks/ktexteditor/ktexteditor-5.70.0.ebuild

kde-frameworks/ktexteditor/Manifest

kde-plasma/Manifest.gz

kde-plasma/bluedevil/Manifest

kde-plasma/bluedevil/bluedevil-5.18.5.ebuild

kde-plasma/breeze-grub/Manifest

kde-plasma/breeze-grub/breeze-grub-5.18.5.ebuild

kde-plasma/breeze-gtk/Manifest

kde-plasma/breeze-gtk/breeze-gtk-5.18.5.ebuild

kde-plasma/breeze-plymouth/Manifest

kde-plasma/breeze-plymouth/breeze-plymouth-5.18.5.ebuild

kde-plasma/breeze/Manifest

kde-plasma/breeze/breeze-5.18.5.ebuild

kde-plasma/discover/Manifest

kde-plasma/discover/discover-5.18.5.ebuild

kde-plasma/drkonqi/Manifest

kde-plasma/drkonqi/drkonqi-5.18.5-r2.ebuild

kde-plasma/kactivitymanagerd/Manifest

kde-plasma/kactivitymanagerd/kactivitymanagerd-5.18.5.ebuild

kde-plasma/kde-cli-tools/Manifest

kde-plasma/kde-cli-tools/kde-cli-tools-5.18.5.ebuild

kde-plasma/kde-gtk-config/Manifest

kde-plasma/kde-gtk-config/kde-gtk-config-5.18.5.ebuild

kde-plasma/kdecoration/Manifest

kde-plasma/kdecoration/kdecoration-5.18.5.ebuild

kde-plasma/kdeplasma-addons/Manifest

kde-plasma/kdeplasma-addons/kdeplasma-addons-5.18.5.ebuild

kde-plasma/kgamma/Manifest

kde-plasma/kgamma/kgamma-5.18.5.ebuild

kde-plasma/khotkeys/Manifest

kde-plasma/khotkeys/khotkeys-5.18.5.ebuild

kde-plasma/kinfocenter/Manifest

kde-plasma/kinfocenter/kinfocenter-5.18.5.ebuild

kde-plasma/kmenuedit/Manifest

kde-plasma/kmenuedit/kmenuedit-5.18.5.ebuild

kde-plasma/kscreen/Manifest

kde-plasma/kscreen/kscreen-5.18.5.ebuild

kde-plasma/kscreenlocker/Manifest

kde-plasma/kscreenlocker/kscreenlocker-5.18.5.ebuild

kde-plasma/ksshaskpass/Manifest

kde-plasma/ksshaskpass/ksshaskpass-5.18.5.ebuild

kde-plasma/ksysguard/Manifest

kde-plasma/ksysguard/ksysguard-5.18.5.ebuild

kde-plasma/kwallet-pam/Manifest

kde-plasma/kwallet-pam/kwallet-pam-5.18.5.ebuild

kde-plasma/kwayland-integration/Manifest

kde-plasma/kwayland-integration/kwayland-integration-5.18.5.ebuild

kde-plasma/kwin/Manifest

kde-plasma/kwin/kwin-5.18.5-r1.ebuild

kde-plasma/kwrited/Manifest

kde-plasma/kwrited/kwrited-5.18.5.ebuild

kde-plasma/libkscreen/Manifest

kde-plasma/libkscreen/libkscreen-5.18.5.ebuild

kde-plasma/libksysguard/Manifest

kde-plasma/libksysguard/libksysguard-5.18.5.ebuild

kde-plasma/libkworkspace/Manifest

kde-plasma/libkworkspace/libkworkspace-5.18.5.ebuild

kde-plasma/milou/Manifest

kde-plasma/milou/milou-5.18.5.ebuild

kde-plasma/oxygen/Manifest

kde-plasma/oxygen/oxygen-5.18.5.ebuild

kde-plasma/plasma-browser-integration/Manifest

kde-plasma/plasma-browser-integration/plasma-browser-integration-5.18.5.ebuild

kde-plasma/plasma-desktop/Manifest

kde-plasma/plasma-desktop/plasma-desktop-5.18.5.ebuild

kde-plasma/plasma-integration/Manifest

kde-plasma/plasma-integration/plasma-integration-5.18.5.ebuild

kde-plasma/plasma-meta/Manifest

kde-plasma/plasma-meta/plasma-meta-5.18.5.ebuild

kde-plasma/plasma-nm/Manifest

kde-plasma/plasma-nm/plasma-nm-5.18.5-r1.ebuild

kde-plasma/plasma-pa/Manifest

kde-plasma/plasma-pa/plasma-pa-5.18.5.ebuild

kde-plasma/plasma-sdk/Manifest

kde-plasma/plasma-sdk/plasma-sdk-5.18.5.ebuild

kde-plasma/plasma-vault/Manifest

kde-plasma/plasma-vault/plasma-vault-5.18.5.ebuild

kde-plasma/plasma-workspace-wallpapers/Manifest

kde-plasma/plasma-workspace-wallpapers/plasma-workspace-wallpapers-5.18.5.ebuild

kde-plasma/plasma-workspace/Manifest

kde-plasma/plasma-workspace/plasma-workspace-5.18.5.ebuild

kde-plasma/plymouth-kcm/Manifest

kde-plasma/plymouth-kcm/plymouth-kcm-5.18.5.ebuild

kde-plasma/polkit-kde-agent/Manifest

kde-plasma/polkit-kde-agent/polkit-kde-agent-5.18.5.ebuild

kde-plasma/powerdevil/Manifest

kde-plasma/powerdevil/powerdevil-5.18.5.ebuild

kde-plasma/sddm-kcm/Manifest

kde-plasma/sddm-kcm/sddm-kcm-5.18.5.ebuild

kde-plasma/systemsettings/Manifest

kde-plasma/systemsettings/systemsettings-5.18.5.ebuild

kde-plasma/user-manager/Manifest

kde-plasma/user-manager/user-manager-5.18.5.ebuild

kde-plasma/xdg-desktop-portal-kde/Manifest

kde-plasma/xdg-desktop-portal-kde/xdg-desktop-portal-kde-5.18.5.ebuild

kde-plasma/xembed-sni-proxy/Manifest

kde-plasma/xembed-sni-proxy/xembed-sni-proxy-5.18.5.ebuild

lxqt-base/Manifest.gz

lxqt-base/liblxqt/Manifest

lxqt-base/liblxqt/liblxqt-0.14.1.ebuild

lxqt-base/liblxqt/liblxqt-0.15.0.ebuild

lxqt-base/liblxqt/metadata.xml

lxqt-base/libsysstat/Manifest

lxqt-base/libsysstat/libsysstat-0.4.2.ebuild

lxqt-base/libsysstat/libsysstat-0.4.3.ebuild

lxqt-base/lxqt-about/Manifest

lxqt-base/lxqt-about/lxqt-about-0.14.1.ebuild

lxqt-base/lxqt-about/lxqt-about-0.15.0.ebuild

lxqt-base/lxqt-admin/Manifest

lxqt-base/lxqt-admin/lxqt-admin-0.14.1.ebuild

lxqt-base/lxqt-admin/lxqt-admin-0.15.0.ebuild

lxqt-base/lxqt-config/Manifest

lxqt-base/lxqt-config/lxqt-config-0.14.1-r1.ebuild

lxqt-base/lxqt-config/lxqt-config-0.15.0.ebuild

lxqt-base/lxqt-globalkeys/Manifest

lxqt-base/lxqt-globalkeys/lxqt-globalkeys-0.14.1.ebuild

lxqt-base/lxqt-globalkeys/lxqt-globalkeys-0.14.3.ebuild

lxqt-base/lxqt-globalkeys/lxqt-globalkeys-0.15.0.ebuild

lxqt-base/lxqt-meta/Manifest

lxqt-base/lxqt-meta/lxqt-meta-0.14.1-r1.ebuild

lxqt-base/lxqt-meta/lxqt-meta-0.15.0.ebuild

lxqt-base/lxqt-meta/metadata.xml

lxqt-base/lxqt-notificationd/Manifest

lxqt-base/lxqt-notificationd/lxqt-notificationd-0.14.1.ebuild

lxqt-base/lxqt-notificationd/lxqt-notificationd-0.15.0.ebuild

lxqt-base/lxqt-openssh-askpass/Manifest

lxqt-base/lxqt-openssh-askpass/lxqt-openssh-askpass-0.14.1.ebuild

lxqt-base/lxqt-openssh-askpass/lxqt-openssh-askpass-0.15.0.ebuild

lxqt-base/lxqt-panel/Manifest

lxqt-base/lxqt-panel/lxqt-panel-0.14.1.ebuild

lxqt-base/lxqt-panel/lxqt-panel-0.15.1.ebuild

lxqt-base/lxqt-policykit/Manifest

lxqt-base/lxqt-policykit/lxqt-policykit-0.14.1.ebuild

lxqt-base/lxqt-policykit/lxqt-policykit-0.15.0.ebuild

lxqt-base/lxqt-powermanagement/Manifest

lxqt-base/lxqt-powermanagement/lxqt-powermanagement-0.14.1.ebuild

lxqt-base/lxqt-powermanagement/lxqt-powermanagement-0.15.0.ebuild

lxqt-base/lxqt-qtplugin/Manifest

lxqt-base/lxqt-qtplugin/lxqt-qtplugin-0.14.0.ebuild

lxqt-base/lxqt-qtplugin/lxqt-qtplugin-0.15.0.ebuild

lxqt-base/lxqt-runner/Manifest

lxqt-base/lxqt-runner/lxqt-runner-0.14.1.ebuild

lxqt-base/lxqt-runner/lxqt-runner-0.15.0.ebuild

lxqt-base/lxqt-session/Manifest

lxqt-base/lxqt-session/lxqt-session-0.14.1.ebuild

lxqt-base/lxqt-session/lxqt-session-0.15.0.ebuild

lxqt-base/lxqt-sudo/Manifest

lxqt-base/lxqt-sudo/lxqt-sudo-0.14.1.ebuild

lxqt-base/lxqt-sudo/lxqt-sudo-0.15.0.ebuild

mail-client/Manifest.gz

mail-client/alpine/Manifest

mail-client/alpine/alpine-2.22-r1.ebuild

mate-extra/Manifest.gz

mate-extra/caja-extensions/Manifest

mate-extra/caja-extensions/caja-extensions-1.24.0-r1.ebuild

media-gfx/Manifest.gz

media-gfx/fotowall/Manifest

media-gfx/fotowall/fotowall-1.0.ebuild

media-gfx/fotowall/files/fotowall-1.0-qt-5.11.patch

media-gfx/fotowall/files/fotowall-1.0-qt-5.15.patch

media-gfx/lximage-qt/Manifest

media-gfx/lximage-qt/lximage-qt-0.14.1-r1.ebuild

media-gfx/lximage-qt/lximage-qt-0.15.0.ebuild

media-plugins/Manifest.gz

media-plugins/kodi-pvr-nextpvr/Manifest

media-plugins/kodi-pvr-nextpvr/kodi-pvr-nextpvr-3.3.20.ebuild

media-sound/Manifest.gz

media-sound/pavucontrol-qt/Manifest

media-sound/pavucontrol-qt/pavucontrol-qt-0.14.1.ebuild

media-sound/pavucontrol-qt/pavucontrol-qt-0.15.0.ebuild

media-sound/qtagger/Manifest

media-sound/qtagger/qtagger-1.0.1_p20150402.ebuild

media-sound/qtscrobbler/Manifest

media-sound/qtscrobbler/qtscrobbler-0.11_pre20130123.ebuild

deleting media-video/simplescreenrecorder/files/simplescreenrecorder-0.4.0-metainfo.patch

deleting media-video/simplescreenrecorder/files/

deleting media-video/simplescreenrecorder/simplescreenrecorder-0.4.0.ebuild

deleting media-video/yle-dl/yle-dl-20200222.ebuild

media-video/Manifest.gz

media-video/simplescreenrecorder/Manifest

media-video/simplescreenrecorder/simplescreenrecorder-0.4.2.ebuild

media-video/yle-dl/Manifest

media-video/yle-dl/metadata.xml

media-video/yle-dl/yle-dl-20200419.ebuild

metadata/Manifest.gz

metadata/timestamp

metadata/timestamp.chk

metadata/timestamp.commit

metadata/timestamp.x

metadata/dtd/timestamp.chk

metadata/glsa/Manifest

metadata/glsa/timestamp.chk

deleting metadata/md5-cache/app-admin/mongo-tools-4.2.2

deleting metadata/md5-cache/app-admin/mongo-tools-4.2.1

deleting metadata/md5-cache/app-admin/mongo-tools-4.0.14

deleting metadata/md5-cache/app-admin/mongo-tools-4.0.13

deleting metadata/md5-cache/app-admin/mongo-tools-3.6.16

deleting metadata/md5-cache/app-admin/mongo-tools-3.6.14

metadata/md5-cache/Manifest.gz

metadata/md5-cache/app-admin/Manifest.gz

metadata/md5-cache/app-admin/kubectx-0.9.0

metadata/md5-cache/app-admin/mongo-tools-4.2.6

metadata/md5-cache/app-arch/Manifest.gz

metadata/md5-cache/app-arch/lxqt-archiver-0.2.0

deleting metadata/md5-cache/app-emulation/vagrant-2.2.9

metadata/md5-cache/app-emulation/Manifest.gz

metadata/md5-cache/app-emulation/vagrant-2.2.9-r1

metadata/md5-cache/app-mobilephone/Manifest.gz

metadata/md5-cache/app-mobilephone/qtadb-0.8.1-r1

metadata/md5-cache/app-portage/Manifest.gz

metadata/md5-cache/app-portage/eix-0.34.1

metadata/md5-cache/app-portage/portpeek-2.1.29

metadata/md5-cache/app-text/Manifest.gz

deleting metadata/md5-cache/dev-db/mongodb-4.2.3

deleting metadata/md5-cache/dev-db/mongodb-4.2.2

deleting metadata/md5-cache/dev-db/mongodb-4.2.1

deleting metadata/md5-cache/dev-db/mongodb-4.0.16

deleting metadata/md5-cache/dev-db/mongodb-4.0.14

deleting metadata/md5-cache/dev-db/mongodb-4.0.13

deleting metadata/md5-cache/dev-db/mongodb-3.6.16

deleting metadata/md5-cache/dev-db/mongodb-3.6.14

metadata/md5-cache/app-text/diffpdf-2.1.3-r2

metadata/md5-cache/app-text/djview-4.10.6-r1

metadata/md5-cache/dev-db/Manifest.gz

metadata/md5-cache/dev-db/mongodb-4.2.3-r1

metadata/md5-cache/dev-db/mongodb-4.2.6

metadata/md5-cache/dev-lang/Manifest.gz

metadata/md5-cache/dev-lang/erlang-23.0.1

metadata/md5-cache/dev-libs/Manifest.gz

metadata/md5-cache/dev-libs/capstone-4.0.2-r1

metadata/md5-cache/dev-libs/json-c-0.14-r3

metadata/md5-cache/dev-libs/kuserfeedback-1.0.0

metadata/md5-cache/dev-libs/libfilezilla-0.22.0

metadata/md5-cache/dev-libs/libksba-1.4.0

metadata/md5-cache/dev-libs/libqtxdg-3.3.1

metadata/md5-cache/dev-libs/libqtxdg-3.4.0

metadata/md5-cache/dev-libs/libqtxdg-3.5.0

metadata/md5-cache/dev-lua/Manifest.gz

metadata/md5-cache/dev-lua/lutok-0.4-r2

metadata/md5-cache/dev-perl/Alien-Build-2.230.0

metadata/md5-cache/dev-perl/Bio-SamTools-1.430.0-r1

metadata/md5-cache/dev-perl/Manifest.gz

metadata/md5-cache/dev-python/Manifest.gz

metadata/md5-cache/dev-python/alembic-1.4.2

metadata/md5-cache/dev-python/ansi2html-1.5.2-r1

metadata/md5-cache/dev-python/cython-0.29.19

metadata/md5-cache/dev-python/piexif-1.1.3

metadata/md5-cache/dev-python/python-xmlsec-1.3.7

metadata/md5-cache/dev-python/toml-0.10.1

metadata/md5-cache/dev-python/tox-3.15.1

metadata/md5-cache/dev-python/virtualenv-20.0.21

deleting metadata/md5-cache/dev-ruby/rbpdf-1.20.1-r1

deleting metadata/md5-cache/dev-ruby/rbpdf-1.20.0-r1

deleting metadata/md5-cache/dev-ruby/rbpdf-1.19.8-r1

deleting metadata/md5-cache/dev-ruby/faker-2.8.1

deleting metadata/md5-cache/dev-ruby/faker-2.10.2

deleting metadata/md5-cache/dev-ruby/faker-2.10.0

metadata/md5-cache/dev-ruby/Manifest.gz

deleting metadata/md5-cache/dev-util/ply-0_pre20160313

deleting metadata/md5-cache/dev-util/cutter-1.8.0

deleting metadata/md5-cache/dev-util/cutter-1.7.4

deleting metadata/md5-cache/dev-util/cutter-1.7

deleting metadata/md5-cache/dev-util/cutter-1.6

deleting metadata/md5-cache/dev-util/cutter-1.4

deleting metadata/md5-cache/dev-util/cutter-1.0

metadata/md5-cache/dev-ruby/backports-3.17.2

metadata/md5-cache/dev-ruby/faker-2.11.0

metadata/md5-cache/dev-ruby/git-1.7.0

metadata/md5-cache/dev-ruby/rbpdf-1.20.1-r2

metadata/md5-cache/dev-ruby/rubygems-3.1.3

metadata/md5-cache/dev-util/Manifest.gz

metadata/md5-cache/dev-util/cpptest-2.0.0-r1

metadata/md5-cache/dev-util/kdbg-3.0.1

metadata/md5-cache/dev-util/lxqt-build-tools-0.6.0

metadata/md5-cache/dev-util/lxqt-build-tools-0.7.0

metadata/md5-cache/dev-util/ply-2.1.1

metadata/md5-cache/dev-util/webhook-2.7.0

metadata/md5-cache/dev-vcs/Manifest.gz

metadata/md5-cache/dev-vcs/git-2.27.0_rc0

metadata/md5-cache/dev-vcs/rsvndump-0.6-r1

deleting metadata/md5-cache/kde-apps/dolphin-19.12.3

deleting metadata/md5-cache/kde-frameworks/ktexteditor-5.70.0

metadata/md5-cache/kde-apps/Manifest.gz

metadata/md5-cache/kde-frameworks/Manifest.gz

metadata/md5-cache/kde-plasma/Manifest.gz

metadata/md5-cache/kde-plasma/bluedevil-5.18.5

metadata/md5-cache/kde-plasma/breeze-5.18.5

metadata/md5-cache/kde-plasma/breeze-grub-5.18.5

metadata/md5-cache/kde-plasma/breeze-gtk-5.18.5

metadata/md5-cache/kde-plasma/breeze-plymouth-5.18.5

metadata/md5-cache/kde-plasma/discover-5.18.5

metadata/md5-cache/kde-plasma/drkonqi-5.18.5-r2

metadata/md5-cache/kde-plasma/kactivitymanagerd-5.18.5

metadata/md5-cache/kde-plasma/kde-cli-tools-5.18.5

metadata/md5-cache/kde-plasma/kde-gtk-config-5.18.5

metadata/md5-cache/kde-plasma/kdecoration-5.18.5

metadata/md5-cache/kde-plasma/kdeplasma-addons-5.18.5

metadata/md5-cache/kde-plasma/kgamma-5.18.5

metadata/md5-cache/kde-plasma/khotkeys-5.18.5

metadata/md5-cache/kde-plasma/kinfocenter-5.18.5

metadata/md5-cache/kde-plasma/kmenuedit-5.18.5

metadata/md5-cache/kde-plasma/kscreen-5.18.5

metadata/md5-cache/kde-plasma/kscreenlocker-5.18.5

metadata/md5-cache/kde-plasma/ksshaskpass-5.18.5

metadata/md5-cache/kde-plasma/ksysguard-5.18.5

metadata/md5-cache/kde-plasma/kwallet-pam-5.18.5

metadata/md5-cache/kde-plasma/kwayland-integration-5.18.5

metadata/md5-cache/kde-plasma/kwin-5.18.5-r1

metadata/md5-cache/kde-plasma/kwrited-5.18.5

metadata/md5-cache/kde-plasma/libkscreen-5.18.5

metadata/md5-cache/kde-plasma/libksysguard-5.18.5

metadata/md5-cache/kde-plasma/libkworkspace-5.18.5

metadata/md5-cache/kde-plasma/milou-5.18.5

metadata/md5-cache/kde-plasma/oxygen-5.18.5

metadata/md5-cache/kde-plasma/plasma-browser-integration-5.18.5

metadata/md5-cache/kde-plasma/plasma-desktop-5.18.5

metadata/md5-cache/kde-plasma/plasma-integration-5.18.5

metadata/md5-cache/kde-plasma/plasma-meta-5.18.5

metadata/md5-cache/kde-plasma/plasma-nm-5.18.5-r1

metadata/md5-cache/kde-plasma/plasma-pa-5.18.5

metadata/md5-cache/kde-plasma/plasma-sdk-5.18.5

metadata/md5-cache/kde-plasma/plasma-vault-5.18.5

metadata/md5-cache/kde-plasma/plasma-workspace-5.18.5

metadata/md5-cache/kde-plasma/plasma-workspace-wallpapers-5.18.5

metadata/md5-cache/kde-plasma/plymouth-kcm-5.18.5

metadata/md5-cache/kde-plasma/polkit-kde-agent-5.18.5

metadata/md5-cache/kde-plasma/powerdevil-5.18.5

metadata/md5-cache/kde-plasma/sddm-kcm-5.18.5

metadata/md5-cache/kde-plasma/systemsettings-5.18.5

metadata/md5-cache/kde-plasma/user-manager-5.18.5

metadata/md5-cache/kde-plasma/xdg-desktop-portal-kde-5.18.5

metadata/md5-cache/kde-plasma/xembed-sni-proxy-5.18.5

metadata/md5-cache/lxqt-base/Manifest.gz

metadata/md5-cache/lxqt-base/liblxqt-0.14.1

metadata/md5-cache/lxqt-base/liblxqt-0.15.0

metadata/md5-cache/lxqt-base/libsysstat-0.4.2

metadata/md5-cache/lxqt-base/libsysstat-0.4.3

metadata/md5-cache/lxqt-base/lxqt-about-0.14.1

metadata/md5-cache/lxqt-base/lxqt-about-0.15.0

metadata/md5-cache/lxqt-base/lxqt-admin-0.14.1

metadata/md5-cache/lxqt-base/lxqt-admin-0.15.0

metadata/md5-cache/lxqt-base/lxqt-config-0.14.1-r1

metadata/md5-cache/lxqt-base/lxqt-config-0.15.0

metadata/md5-cache/lxqt-base/lxqt-globalkeys-0.14.1

metadata/md5-cache/lxqt-base/lxqt-globalkeys-0.14.3

metadata/md5-cache/lxqt-base/lxqt-globalkeys-0.15.0

metadata/md5-cache/lxqt-base/lxqt-meta-0.14.1-r1

metadata/md5-cache/lxqt-base/lxqt-meta-0.15.0

metadata/md5-cache/lxqt-base/lxqt-notificationd-0.14.1

metadata/md5-cache/lxqt-base/lxqt-notificationd-0.15.0

metadata/md5-cache/lxqt-base/lxqt-openssh-askpass-0.14.1

metadata/md5-cache/lxqt-base/lxqt-openssh-askpass-0.15.0

metadata/md5-cache/lxqt-base/lxqt-panel-0.14.1

metadata/md5-cache/lxqt-base/lxqt-panel-0.15.1

metadata/md5-cache/lxqt-base/lxqt-policykit-0.14.1

metadata/md5-cache/lxqt-base/lxqt-policykit-0.15.0

metadata/md5-cache/lxqt-base/lxqt-powermanagement-0.14.1

metadata/md5-cache/lxqt-base/lxqt-powermanagement-0.15.0

metadata/md5-cache/lxqt-base/lxqt-qtplugin-0.14.0

metadata/md5-cache/lxqt-base/lxqt-qtplugin-0.15.0

metadata/md5-cache/lxqt-base/lxqt-runner-0.14.1

metadata/md5-cache/lxqt-base/lxqt-runner-0.15.0

metadata/md5-cache/lxqt-base/lxqt-session-0.14.1

metadata/md5-cache/lxqt-base/lxqt-session-0.15.0

metadata/md5-cache/lxqt-base/lxqt-sudo-0.14.1

metadata/md5-cache/lxqt-base/lxqt-sudo-0.15.0

metadata/md5-cache/mail-client/Manifest.gz

metadata/md5-cache/mail-client/alpine-2.22-r1

metadata/md5-cache/mate-extra/Manifest.gz

metadata/md5-cache/mate-extra/caja-extensions-1.24.0-r1

metadata/md5-cache/media-gfx/Manifest.gz

metadata/md5-cache/media-gfx/fotowall-1.0

metadata/md5-cache/media-gfx/lximage-qt-0.14.1-r1

metadata/md5-cache/media-gfx/lximage-qt-0.15.0

metadata/md5-cache/media-plugins/Manifest.gz

deleting metadata/md5-cache/media-video/yle-dl-20200222

deleting metadata/md5-cache/media-video/simplescreenrecorder-0.4.0

metadata/md5-cache/media-plugins/kodi-pvr-nextpvr-3.3.20

metadata/md5-cache/media-sound/Manifest.gz

metadata/md5-cache/media-sound/pavucontrol-qt-0.14.1

metadata/md5-cache/media-sound/pavucontrol-qt-0.15.0

metadata/md5-cache/media-sound/qtagger-1.0.1_p20150402

metadata/md5-cache/media-sound/qtscrobbler-0.11_pre20130123

metadata/md5-cache/media-video/Manifest.gz

deleting metadata/md5-cache/net-libs/nodejs-14.1.0

deleting metadata/md5-cache/net-libs/nodejs-14.0.0

deleting metadata/md5-cache/net-libs/nodejs-13.14.0

deleting metadata/md5-cache/net-libs/nodejs-13.13.0

metadata/md5-cache/media-video/simplescreenrecorder-0.4.2

metadata/md5-cache/media-video/yle-dl-20200419

metadata/md5-cache/net-dns/Manifest.gz

metadata/md5-cache/net-dns/pdns-recursor-4.3.1

metadata/md5-cache/net-ftp/Manifest.gz

metadata/md5-cache/net-ftp/filezilla-3.48.1

deleting metadata/md5-cache/net-misc/dhcpcd-9.0.2

metadata/md5-cache/net-libs/Manifest.gz

metadata/md5-cache/net-libs/nodejs-14.2.0

metadata/md5-cache/net-libs/nodejs-14.3.0

metadata/md5-cache/net-libs/nodejs-99999999

metadata/md5-cache/net-mail/Manifest.gz

metadata/md5-cache/net-mail/isync-1.3.1

metadata/md5-cache/net-mail/isync-9999

metadata/md5-cache/net-misc/Manifest.gz

metadata/md5-cache/net-misc/dhcpcd-9.0.2-r1

metadata/md5-cache/net-misc/dhcpcd-9999

metadata/md5-cache/net-misc/freerdp-2.1.1

deleting metadata/md5-cache/sci-libs/liborigin-20110829-r1

metadata/md5-cache/sci-chemistry/Manifest.gz

metadata/md5-cache/sci-chemistry/molsketch-0.4.1-r1

metadata/md5-cache/sci-geosciences/Manifest.gz

metadata/md5-cache/sci-geosciences/gpsbabel-1.5.4-r1

metadata/md5-cache/sci-libs/Manifest.gz

metadata/md5-cache/sci-libs/liborigin-3.0.0

deleting metadata/md5-cache/sys-apps/systemd-243-r2

deleting metadata/md5-cache/sys-apps/less-560

deleting metadata/md5-cache/sys-apps/less-557

deleting metadata/md5-cache/sys-boot/palo-2.12

deleting metadata/md5-cache/sys-cluster/minikube-1.6.2

deleting metadata/md5-cache/sys-cluster/minikube-1.6.1

metadata/md5-cache/sys-apps/Manifest.gz

metadata/md5-cache/sys-apps/less-562

metadata/md5-cache/sys-apps/systemd-245.5

metadata/md5-cache/sys-apps/systemd-9999

metadata/md5-cache/sys-apps/util-linux-2.35.2

metadata/md5-cache/sys-boot/Manifest.gz

metadata/md5-cache/sys-boot/palo-2.12-r1

metadata/md5-cache/sys-boot/palo-2.13

metadata/md5-cache/sys-cluster/Manifest.gz

metadata/md5-cache/sys-cluster/kubernetes-1.16.10

metadata/md5-cache/sys-cluster/kubernetes-1.17.6

metadata/md5-cache/sys-cluster/kubernetes-1.18.3

metadata/md5-cache/sys-cluster/minikube-1.10.1

metadata/md5-cache/sys-fs/Manifest.gz

metadata/md5-cache/sys-fs/cryptsetup-2.3.2

metadata/md5-cache/sys-libs/Manifest.gz

deleting metadata/md5-cache/www-client/google-chrome-81.0.4044.138

deleting metadata/md5-cache/www-plugins/chrome-binary-plugins-81.0.4044.138

deleting metadata/md5-cache/www-servers/tomcat-9.0.34

deleting metadata/md5-cache/x11-apps/xload-1.1.2

deleting metadata/md5-cache/x11-drivers/nvidia-drivers-440.82-r1

deleting metadata/md5-cache/x11-drivers/nvidia-drivers-440.82

deleting metadata/md5-cache/x11-drivers/nvidia-drivers-435.21-r2

deleting metadata/md5-cache/x11-drivers/nvidia-drivers-435.21-r1

deleting metadata/md5-cache/x11-drivers/nvidia-drivers-430.64-r2

deleting metadata/md5-cache/x11-drivers/nvidia-drivers-430.64-r1

metadata/md5-cache/sys-libs/libnih-1.0.3-r4

metadata/md5-cache/sys-libs/musl-1.1.24

metadata/md5-cache/sys-libs/musl-1.2.0

metadata/md5-cache/sys-libs/musl-9999

metadata/md5-cache/www-client/Manifest.gz

metadata/md5-cache/www-client/google-chrome-83.0.4103.61

metadata/md5-cache/www-client/vivaldi-snapshot-3.1.1921.3_p1

metadata/md5-cache/www-plugins/Manifest.gz

metadata/md5-cache/www-plugins/chrome-binary-plugins-83.0.4103.61

metadata/md5-cache/www-servers/Manifest.gz

metadata/md5-cache/x11-apps/Manifest.gz

metadata/md5-cache/x11-apps/xisxwayland-1

metadata/md5-cache/x11-apps/xisxwayland-9999

metadata/md5-cache/x11-drivers/Manifest.gz

metadata/md5-cache/x11-drivers/nvidia-drivers-430.64-r4

metadata/md5-cache/x11-drivers/nvidia-drivers-435.21-r4

metadata/md5-cache/x11-drivers/nvidia-drivers-440.82-r3

metadata/md5-cache/x11-drivers/xf86-input-libinput-0.30.0

metadata/md5-cache/x11-libs/Manifest.gz

metadata/md5-cache/x11-libs/libfm-qt-0.14.1-r2

metadata/md5-cache/x11-libs/libfm-qt-0.15.1

metadata/md5-cache/x11-libs/qtermwidget-0.14.1

metadata/md5-cache/x11-libs/qtermwidget-0.15.0

metadata/md5-cache/x11-libs/qtermwidget-9999

metadata/md5-cache/x11-misc/Manifest.gz

metadata/md5-cache/x11-misc/fracplanet-0.5.1

metadata/md5-cache/x11-misc/kaqaz-1.2.0-r4

metadata/md5-cache/x11-misc/obconf-qt-0.14.1

metadata/md5-cache/x11-misc/obconf-qt-0.15.0

metadata/md5-cache/x11-misc/pcmanfm-qt-0.14.1-r1

metadata/md5-cache/x11-misc/pcmanfm-qt-0.15.1

metadata/md5-cache/x11-misc/qarma-1

metadata/md5-cache/x11-misc/qps-1.10.20

metadata/md5-cache/x11-misc/qps-2.0.0

metadata/md5-cache/x11-misc/qps-2.1.0

metadata/md5-cache/x11-misc/screengrab-1.101

metadata/md5-cache/x11-misc/screengrab-2.0.0

metadata/md5-cache/x11-misc/screengrab-2.0.1

metadata/md5-cache/x11-terms/Manifest.gz

metadata/md5-cache/x11-terms/qterminal-0.14.1-r1

metadata/md5-cache/x11-terms/qterminal-0.15.0

metadata/md5-cache/x11-terms/qterminal-9999

metadata/md5-cache/x11-themes/Manifest.gz

metadata/md5-cache/x11-themes/QGnomePlatform-0.6.1

metadata/md5-cache/x11-themes/adwaita-qt-1.1.3

metadata/md5-cache/x11-themes/lxqt-themes-0.14.0

metadata/md5-cache/x11-themes/lxqt-themes-0.15.0

metadata/news/Manifest

metadata/news/timestamp.chk

metadata/xml-schema/timestamp.chk

net-dns/Manifest.gz

net-dns/pdns-recursor/Manifest

net-dns/pdns-recursor/pdns-recursor-4.3.1.ebuild

net-dns/pdns-recursor/files/pdns-recursor-4.3.1-boost-1.73.0.patch

net-ftp/Manifest.gz

net-ftp/filezilla/Manifest

net-ftp/filezilla/filezilla-3.48.1.ebuild

net-libs/Manifest.gz

deleting net-libs/nodejs/nodejs-14.1.0.ebuild

deleting net-libs/nodejs/nodejs-14.0.0.ebuild

deleting net-libs/nodejs/nodejs-13.14.0.ebuild

deleting net-libs/nodejs/nodejs-13.13.0.ebuild

net-libs/nodejs/Manifest

net-libs/nodejs/nodejs-14.2.0.ebuild

net-libs/nodejs/nodejs-14.3.0.ebuild

net-libs/nodejs/nodejs-99999999.ebuild

net-mail/Manifest.gz

net-mail/isync/Manifest

net-mail/isync/isync-1.3.1.ebuild

net-mail/isync/isync-9999.ebuild

net-misc/Manifest.gz

deleting net-misc/dhcpcd/dhcpcd-9.0.2.ebuild

net-misc/dhcpcd/Manifest

net-misc/dhcpcd/dhcpcd-9.0.2-r1.ebuild

net-misc/dhcpcd/dhcpcd-9999.ebuild

net-misc/dhcpcd/files/dhcpcd.initd-r1

net-misc/dhcpcd/files/dhcpcd.service

net-misc/dhcpcd/files/dhcpcd.service-r1

net-misc/freerdp/Manifest

net-misc/freerdp/freerdp-2.1.1.ebuild

profiles/Manifest.gz

profiles/use.local.desc

profiles/arch/arm/package.use.mask

profiles/arch/arm64/package.use.mask

profiles/arch/powerpc/ppc64/package.use.mask

sci-chemistry/Manifest.gz

sci-chemistry/molsketch/Manifest

sci-chemistry/molsketch/molsketch-0.4.1-r1.ebuild

sci-geosciences/Manifest.gz

sci-geosciences/gpsbabel/Manifest

sci-geosciences/gpsbabel/gpsbabel-1.5.4-r1.ebuild

sci-libs/Manifest.gz

deleting sci-libs/liborigin/liborigin-20110829-r1.ebuild

sci-libs/liborigin/Manifest

sci-libs/liborigin/liborigin-3.0.0.ebuild

sci-libs/liborigin/metadata.xml

sci-libs/liborigin/files/

sci-libs/liborigin/files/liborigin-3.0.0-buildsystem.patch

sci-libs/liborigin/files/liborigin-3.0.0-missing-header.patch

sci-libs/liborigin/files/liborigin-3.0.0-no-exit-calls.patch

sci-libs/liborigin/files/liborigin-3.0.0-no-standard-streams.patch

sys-apps/Manifest.gz

deleting sys-apps/less/less-560.ebuild

deleting sys-apps/less/less-557.ebuild

sys-apps/less/Manifest

sys-apps/less/less-562.ebuild

deleting sys-apps/systemd/systemd-243-r2.ebuild

deleting sys-apps/systemd/files/243-seccomp.patch

sys-apps/systemd/Manifest

sys-apps/systemd/systemd-245.5.ebuild

sys-apps/systemd/systemd-9999.ebuild

sys-apps/util-linux/Manifest

sys-apps/util-linux/util-linux-2.35.2.ebuild

deleting sys-boot/palo/palo-2.12.ebuild

sys-boot/Manifest.gz

deleting sys-cluster/minikube/minikube-1.6.2.ebuild

deleting sys-cluster/minikube/minikube-1.6.1.ebuild

sys-boot/palo/Manifest

sys-boot/palo/palo-2.12-r1.ebuild

sys-boot/palo/palo-2.13.ebuild

sys-cluster/Manifest.gz

sys-cluster/kubernetes/Manifest

sys-cluster/kubernetes/kubernetes-1.16.10.ebuild

sys-cluster/kubernetes/kubernetes-1.17.6.ebuild

sys-cluster/kubernetes/kubernetes-1.18.3.ebuild

sys-cluster/minikube/Manifest

sys-cluster/minikube/minikube-1.10.1.ebuild

sys-fs/Manifest.gz

sys-fs/cryptsetup/Manifest

sys-fs/cryptsetup/cryptsetup-2.3.2.ebuild

sys-libs/Manifest.gz

sys-libs/libnih/Manifest

sys-libs/libnih/libnih-1.0.3-r4.ebuild

sys-libs/libnih/files/libnih-1.0.3-expat-2.2.5.patch

sys-libs/libnih/files/libnih-1.0.3-glibc-2.24.patch

sys-libs/musl/Manifest

sys-libs/musl/musl-1.1.24.ebuild

sys-libs/musl/musl-1.2.0.ebuild

sys-libs/musl/musl-9999.ebuild

deleting www-client/google-chrome/google-chrome-81.0.4044.138.ebuild

deleting www-plugins/chrome-binary-plugins/chrome-binary-plugins-81.0.4044.138.ebuild

www-client/Manifest.gz

www-client/google-chrome/Manifest

www-client/google-chrome/google-chrome-83.0.4103.61.ebuild

www-client/vivaldi-snapshot/Manifest

deleting www-servers/tomcat/tomcat-9.0.34.ebuild

www-client/vivaldi-snapshot/vivaldi-snapshot-3.1.1921.3_p1.ebuild

www-plugins/Manifest.gz

www-plugins/chrome-binary-plugins/Manifest

www-plugins/chrome-binary-plugins/chrome-binary-plugins-83.0.4103.61.ebuild

www-servers/Manifest.gz

deleting x11-apps/xload/xload-1.1.2.ebuild

deleting x11-drivers/nvidia-drivers/nvidia-drivers-440.82.ebuild

deleting x11-drivers/nvidia-drivers/nvidia-drivers-440.82-r1.ebuild

deleting x11-drivers/nvidia-drivers/nvidia-drivers-435.21-r2.ebuild

deleting x11-drivers/nvidia-drivers/nvidia-drivers-435.21-r1.ebuild

deleting x11-drivers/nvidia-drivers/nvidia-drivers-430.64-r2.ebuild

deleting x11-drivers/nvidia-drivers/nvidia-drivers-430.64-r1.ebuild

www-servers/tomcat/Manifest

x11-apps/Manifest.gz

x11-apps/xisxwayland/

x11-apps/xisxwayland/Manifest

x11-apps/xisxwayland/metadata.xml

x11-apps/xisxwayland/xisxwayland-1.ebuild

x11-apps/xisxwayland/xisxwayland-9999.ebuild

x11-apps/xload/Manifest

x11-drivers/Manifest.gz

x11-drivers/nvidia-drivers/Manifest

x11-drivers/nvidia-drivers/nvidia-drivers-430.64-r4.ebuild

x11-drivers/nvidia-drivers/nvidia-drivers-435.21-r4.ebuild

x11-drivers/nvidia-drivers/nvidia-drivers-440.82-r3.ebuild

x11-drivers/xf86-input-libinput/Manifest

x11-drivers/xf86-input-libinput/xf86-input-libinput-0.30.0.ebuild

x11-libs/Manifest.gz

x11-libs/libfm-qt/Manifest

x11-libs/libfm-qt/libfm-qt-0.14.1-r2.ebuild

x11-libs/libfm-qt/libfm-qt-0.15.1.ebuild

x11-libs/qtermwidget/Manifest

x11-libs/qtermwidget/qtermwidget-0.14.1.ebuild

x11-libs/qtermwidget/qtermwidget-0.15.0.ebuild

x11-libs/qtermwidget/qtermwidget-9999.ebuild

x11-misc/Manifest.gz

x11-misc/fracplanet/Manifest

x11-misc/fracplanet/fracplanet-0.5.1.ebuild

x11-misc/kaqaz/Manifest

x11-misc/kaqaz/kaqaz-1.2.0-r4.ebuild

x11-misc/obconf-qt/Manifest

x11-misc/obconf-qt/obconf-qt-0.14.1.ebuild

x11-misc/obconf-qt/obconf-qt-0.15.0.ebuild

x11-misc/pcmanfm-qt/Manifest

x11-misc/pcmanfm-qt/pcmanfm-qt-0.14.1-r1.ebuild

x11-misc/pcmanfm-qt/pcmanfm-qt-0.15.1.ebuild

x11-misc/qarma/Manifest

x11-misc/qarma/qarma-1.ebuild

x11-misc/qps/Manifest

x11-misc/qps/qps-1.10.20.ebuild

x11-misc/qps/qps-2.0.0.ebuild

x11-misc/qps/qps-2.1.0.ebuild

x11-misc/screengrab/Manifest

x11-misc/screengrab/screengrab-1.101.ebuild

x11-misc/screengrab/screengrab-2.0.0.ebuild

x11-misc/screengrab/screengrab-2.0.1.ebuild

x11-terms/Manifest.gz

x11-terms/qterminal/Manifest

x11-terms/qterminal/qterminal-0.14.1-r1.ebuild

x11-terms/qterminal/qterminal-0.15.0.ebuild

x11-terms/qterminal/qterminal-9999.ebuild

x11-themes/Manifest.gz

x11-themes/QGnomePlatform/Manifest

x11-themes/QGnomePlatform/QGnomePlatform-0.6.1.ebuild

x11-themes/adwaita-qt/Manifest

x11-themes/adwaita-qt/adwaita-qt-1.1.3.ebuild

x11-themes/lxqt-themes/Manifest

x11-themes/lxqt-themes/lxqt-themes-0.14.0.ebuild

x11-themes/lxqt-themes/lxqt-themes-0.15.0.ebuild

Number of files: 152,525 (reg: 126,057, dir: 26,468)

Number of created files: 184 (reg: 179, dir: 5)

Number of deleted files: 115 (reg: 114, dir: 1)

Number of regular files transferred: 686

Total file size: 209.71M bytes

Total transferred file size: 7.32M bytes

Literal data: 7.32M bytes

Matched data: 0 bytes

File list size: 3.71M

File list generation time: 0.001 seconds

File list transfer time: 0.000 seconds

Total bytes sent: 42.07K

Total bytes received: 11.18M

sent 42.07K bytes  received 11.18M bytes  1.32M bytes/sec

total size is 209.71M  speedup is 18.69

 * Manifest timestamp: 2020-05-21 07:38:18 UTC

 * Valid OpenPGP signature found:

 * - primary key: DCD05B71EAB94199527F44ACDB6B8C1F96D8BF6D

 * - subkey: E1D6ABB63BFCFB4BA02FDF1CEC590EEAC9189250

 * - timestamp: 2020-05-21 07:38:18 UTC

 * Verifying /gam/var/db/repos/gentoo/.tmp-unverified-download-quarantine ...         [ ok ]

=== Sync completed for gentoo

Action: sync for repo: gentoo, returned code = 0

```

Es ist also richtig, daß die eben genannten Dateien am Ende des Prozesses erstellt werden.

Gruß

Manfred

----------

## ManfredB

Fazit:

Ich muss es lassen, denn was sich da in meinem Hirn bewegt hat, ist nicht zu realisieren,

denn die beiden Dateien, von denen ich geschrieben habe, sind ja nur das Ergebnis der Aktualisierung,

nicht aber die Änderung der repos unter /var/db/repos/gentoo.

Also bleibt mir nichts anderes übrig als die langen Wartezeiten auszuhalten.

Danke dennoch fürs Lesen und die eine Antwort.

Gruß

Manfred

----------

## franzf

 *ManfredB wrote:*   

> Danke dennoch fürs Lesen und die eine Antwort.

 

Hast meine zweite Antwort wahrscheinlich übersehen.

----------

## ManfredB

Sorry, die habe ich tatsächlich übersehen,

tut mir leid.

Es ist mir jetzt sehr klarer geworden, welche Vorgänge während des rsync-Verfahrens ablaufen.

Wie ich das mit der Verbindung von Notebook und PC machen soll/kann, ist mir noch nicht klar.

Vor ein paar Wochen habe ich einmal versucht, PC und Notebook per USB-Kabel miteinander zu verbinden,

doch das ist mir nicht gelungen. Notebook erkennt offensichtlich kein SSD-System.

Ein weiterer Versuch über teamviewer, doch auch das hat nichts gebracht, nur Dateien konnte ich mir vom PC holen,

eine gemountete Partition im Notebook konnte ich vom PC aus nicht nutzen.

Aber ich werde mich noch genauer kundig machen müssen, wie ich das von dir beschriebene Kontaktieren zwischen PC und Notebook hinbekomme.

Gruß

Manfred

----------

## ManfredB

Hier noch einige Informationen zu meinen Gentoo-Installationen auf PC und Notebook:

1. PC

Hier habe ich alle *DIRs in der /etc/portage/make.conf ausgelagert auf separate Partitionen:

/gen für stable

/gam für unstable

/gsy für systemd

In der /etc/portage/repos.conf/gentoo.conf habe ich in der Zeile

location = /var/db/repos/genoo

/gen für stable

/gam für unstable

/gsy für systemd

vorangestellt.

Genauso auf dem Notebook.

Wenn ich deinen Vorschlag richtig verstehe, muß ich also nur auf diese speziellen Partition zugreifen können,

um die Aktualisierung mitzubekommen.

Das WIKI zu diesem SSHFS bin ich gerade dabei mir anzuschauen.

Sehr gespannt bin ich, ob das eine Möglichkeit ist, den Prozess auf dem Notebook etwas abzukürzen.

Gruß

Manfred

----------

## franzf

sshfs ist easy. Auf dem PC ssh installieren und starten. 

Auf dem Laptop machst du dann

```
sshfs user@192.168.x.y:/pfad/zum/gentoo/repo/am/PC /pfad/zum/repo/am/laptop
```

user, IP-Adresse und Pfade musst du natürlich anpassen. Probier es erst zum Testen in nem separaten Verzeichnis aus, damit du siehst wie es geht.

Negativ: emerge liest SEEHR Viele Dateien in dem Verzeiochnis. Wenn die Verbindung langsam ist, dann wird emerge langsamer agieren als sonst.

Positiv: Syncen nur auf dem PC nötig.

Ich hätte aber vorher geschaut, ob syncen mit git schneller geht.

Nimm den gentoo-mirror, der hat metadata (metadata generieren dauert wieder ewig...)

https://github.com/gentoo-mirror/gentoo

Und benutze sync-depth=1 in der repos.conf (siehe gelinktes news item).

----------

## ManfredB

Vielen herzlichen Dank für diese Anleitung.

Das werde ich heute testen.

Dabei habe ich gestern noch einen anderen Weg eingeschlagen:

An meinem PC ist eine USB-SSD angeschlossen, auf der sind auch 3 gentoo-Installationen  vorhanden,

allerdings mit den Einstellungen vom Notebook (Intel-Grafik-Karte).

Gestern habe ich in der unstable-Version ein Update durchgeführt. Die dortigen Daten aus

/var/db/repos/gentoo kopiere ich auf eine andere HDD (über USB verknüpft). Diese USB-HDD

nehme ich dann mit zum Notebook und kopiere diese Daten rüber.

Zwar dauern die Kopier-Prozesse auch eine Weile, aber es funktioniert ohne Probleme.

Nun werde ich mich einmal an die von dir beschriebene Sache machen und schauen, ob ich da auch Erfolg habe.

Gruß

Manfred

----------

## ManfredB

Fazit:

Ich habe nun genau nach deiner Anleitung alles gemacht:

PC ssh starten

Notebook: /mnt/portage ist das Ziel

Ergebnis: 

read: Connection reset by peer

Es funktioniert also nicht.

Du siehst, ich bin in diesen Punkten total unerfahren, mache möglicherweise dumme Fehler,

vor allem fehlen mir etliche Kenntnisse.

Gruß

Manfred

P.S. Ich habe einmal versucht, vom Notebook aus die IP-Adresse des PC anzupingen.

Doch das hat nicht funktioniert.

Ich denke: es liegt daran, daß das Notebook mit WLAN arbeitet, der PC aber Kabel-Anschluss hat.

Erst als ich das Notebook mit einem Kabel an die ConnectBox angeschlossen habe,

funktionierte ping -c3 192.168..... einwandfrei.

Aber der Befehl mit sshfs endet immer wieder mit

read: Connection reset by peer

Also ist das Problem nicht gelöst.

Sehr schade, aber was soll ich sonst machen?

Gruß

ManfredLast edited by ManfredB on Fri May 22, 2020 7:32 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## franzf

Probiers mal mit dem Eintrag für gentoo in der repos.conf:

```
[gentoo]

location = /gam/var/db/repos/gentoo

sync-type = git

sync-uri = https://github.com/gentoo-mirror/gentoo

auto-sync = true

sync-depth = 1
```

Verwendet git, sync-depth = 1 verhindert stetes Wachsen.

Sollte ein guter performance-boost sein, war bei mir jedenfalls so.

sshfs/nfs war nur ein Vorschlag, falls eben git nicht wie erhofft wirkt.

----------

## ManfredB

Was noch fehlt bei dem neuen Vorschlag:

zuerst dev-vcs/git

installieren.

Gruß

Manfred

----------

## asturm

Es ist vermutlich einfacher, portage mit USE=-rsync-verify zu installieren...

----------

## ManfredB

Wieder Probleme:

Ich habe nun auf git umgestellt.

Doch wenn ich jetzt emerge --sync --quiet eingebe, kommt folgende Meldung:

```

fatal: destination path '.' already exists and is not an empty directory.

!!! git clone error in /gam/var/db/repos/gentoo

```

Heisst das, ich muss das Verzeichnis /gentoo mitsamt dem Inhalt löschen?

Irgendwie bin ich jetzt durcheinander.

Gruß

Manfred

P.S. WLAN-Unterbrechung. Habe Kabel angeschlossen und /gentoo gelöscht.

Nun hat emerge --sync --quiet geklappt.

----------

## ManfredB

Hallo zusammen,

ich möchte mich noch einmal ganz herzlich bedanken für eure Hilfe.

Seit ich auf git umgestiegen bin, ist emerge --sync --quiet in wenigen Sekunden fertig.

Das ist aus meiner Sicht die beste Lösung für mein Notebook.

Liebe Grüße

von

Manfred

----------

